# curriculum listing of arnis



## stick man (Nov 23, 2006)

hi 


[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]how are you guys...


[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]i need program modern arnis from black belt 1 dan

to black belt last rank [/FONT]


[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]iam guro but aim stop [/FONT]


[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]in 1dan (lakan) .

And i want more learn about modern arnis

by help you .[/FONT]


[FONT=Garamond, Times, Serif]thank you so much master every body

your brother 

StIcK mAn[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## stick man (Nov 30, 2006)

O.my god !!!

More than 90 reader no one reply 

I wait


----------



## Twist (Nov 30, 2006)

probably 'cause there is not "one" curriculum..

MARPPIO: http://www.modernarnis.com/curriculum.html
IMAF: http://www.modernarnis.net/ranking/summary.shtml
WMAA: http://www.wmarnis.com/curriculum.html

And there are many more...


----------



## stick man (Dec 1, 2006)

Twist said:


> probably 'cause there is not "one" curriculum..
> 
> MARPPIO: http://www.modernarnis.com/curriculum.html
> IMAF: http://www.modernarnis.net/ranking/summary.shtml
> ...


 

Thank you so much  Twist

 all curriculums begin from white belt to  black belt 1 dan

i want after black belt .....???

i waite also ..


----------



## MJS (Dec 2, 2006)

Stick man,

A few questions for you.

Do you currently train in Arnis?

If so, who did you train with?

Are you part of a current organization?

If you're part of an org., I'd think that you'd want to teach what falls under that category, rather than what someone else is doing.

As Twist stated, there are a number of orgs., each one offering something different.  

Mike


----------



## tshadowchaser (Dec 2, 2006)

my question is if you are Larkin why do you not have an idea of the curriculum up to that rank or are you just looking for different approches to teaching the  one you know


----------



## stick man (Dec 3, 2006)

MJS said:


> Stick man,
> 
> A few questions for you.
> 
> ...



o.k. but i want remy bresas school .

any way ... many thanks mr :MJS   .


----------



## stick man (Dec 3, 2006)

tshadowchaser said:


> my question is if you are Larkin why do you not have an idea of the curriculum up to that rank or are you just looking for different approches to teaching the one you know


 
my problem iam stop in black belt and there is not any instructor 

teach me .

I love flipino martial arts especially modern arnis 


thanks for your help .


----------



## MJS (Dec 3, 2006)

stick man said:


> o.k. but i want remy bresas school .
> 
> any way ... many thanks mr :MJS .


 
What is IMFA?

The reason why I ask who you train with, is because if you have an instructor, and are part of an org. why are you looking for the Black Belt material?


----------



## Stan (Dec 5, 2006)

Is it that difficult for people to post or at least discuss curricula?  This man seems to be asking a simple question.  Even for those of us in an org, it would be interesting to compare curricula beyond Lakan.  Why do people seem so resistent to it?


----------



## Twist (Dec 5, 2006)

Aye - please post some  
(I'm not doing Remy Presas Modern Arnis.. but I would be interested in them as well ...)


----------



## arnisador (Dec 5, 2006)

A link has been posted to several curricula. What in particular would people like to see discussed?


----------



## Twist (Dec 5, 2006)

The posted curricula are students-curricula - and to be honest, there arent many differences there.

It would be interesting to see, what (if at all) is required for Lakan/Dan 1-5+.


----------



## Stan (Dec 5, 2006)

Yes, the original post was specifically asking for curricula ABOVE first Lakan.


----------



## Twist (Dec 5, 2006)

off topic: Hey Stan, how come you got a German signature?


----------



## Stan (Dec 5, 2006)

Twist said:


> off topic: Hey Stan, how come you got a German signature?




Do you know what it literally means, or where it comes from?

Hint:  Mack the _____!


----------



## Twist (Dec 5, 2006)

Since I'm German, I know what it means  .. didnt know where its from though.


----------



## Stan (Dec 5, 2006)

Twist said:


> Since I'm German, I know what it means  .. didnt know where its from though.



For everyone else it means roughly "(but) one doesn't see the knife".

It's from Berthold Brecht's Threepenny Opera, the song *"Die Moritat von Mackie Messer"*, which would later become in English the famous "Mack the Knife."  

I chose the signature because I like the song, I like Brecht and much of his social criticism, and because both arts I study, Aikido and Modern Arnis, are always telling me to beware of the hidden knife, the knife one doesn't see.


So there you have it.


----------



## MJS (Dec 5, 2006)

Stan said:


> Is it that difficult for people to post or at least discuss curricula? This man seems to be asking a simple question. Even for those of us in an org, it would be interesting to compare curricula beyond Lakan. Why do people seem so resistent to it?


 
If I had the material I'd be more than happy to post it.  However, the original post did not sound, to me anyway, that he was interested in discussing the material, but instead, pointing him to a source for it.  

Mike


----------



## stick man (Dec 6, 2006)

Stan said:


> Yes, the original post was specifically asking for curricula ABOVE first Lakan.


 
It is o.k. 


Any way I am here to benefit from you ...

Thank you all for help me .

I wait also  more ...


----------

